# Amiga OS sur Mac mini G4



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'envisage acquérir un Mac mini. Si possible une génération récente.
Toutefois j'ai appris que le SE AmigaOS des années 1985/1994 continuait d'être soutenu par une communauté active et qui s'est ingéniée à installer cet OS sur un Mac mini G4.

L'un de vous a t-il réalisé cette installation et subsidiairement est-il satisfait par ce SE qui permet de faire évoluer une vieille machine qui n'a pas encore demandée à bénéficier de sa pension de retraite ?

A vous lire

A+


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Peut-être m'a t-on renvoyé vers la salle non appropriée à ce sujet ?

A+


----------



## GillesF (18 Octobre 2009)

Je ne suis pas certains étant donné que je n'ai fait que lire quelques articles sur le sujet mais je pense que ce n'est pas un OS récent, juste une adaptation d'amiga OS pour pouvoir tourner sur un G4. C'est plus pour faire une performance qu'autre chose je pense... Si tu veux quelque chose de récent, je pense qu'il vaut mieux se tourner vers du linux 

Mais bon, je le répète, je n'ai fait que lire qq articles sur le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour ton honnêteté.

A+


----------



## screetch (18 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

Une version d'AmigaOS 4.x a été effectivement en développement sur MacMini G4, mais le projet est finalement tombé à l'eau. Des présentations ont pourtant étés faites mais le projet est annulé.

AmigaOS 4.1 n'est pas un OS "ancien" mais au contraire très actuel. Il tourne sur des ordinateurs à base de processeurs PowerPC comme l'AmigaOne, le MicroAOne, la Sam440, la Sam440Flex et le Pegasos 2.

Perso, je suis accroc au monde Amiga mais je préfère MorphOS, un clone d'AmigaOS. Celui-ci est plus évolué et son interface est plutot intéressante. Il est extremement rapide (comme AmigaOS 4.x d'ailleurs) et réactif (quasi temps réel). La dernière version, MorphOS 2.4 est également sortie sur MacMini G4 la semaine dernière.

Pour les curieux, l'Alchimie, le salon de l'Amiga en Europe ouvre bientôt ses portes à Tain l'Hermitage !


----------



## GillesF (19 Octobre 2009)

et bien merci pour les précisions, on en apprend tous les jours


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Je savais pour Tain l'Hermitage du 6 au 8 novembre 2009 compris (cf www.triplea.fr)

A+


----------



## screetch (19 Octobre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Je savais pour Tain l'Hermitage du 6 au 8 novembre 2009 compris (cf www.triplea.fr)
> 
> A+



A ne pas manquer, j'y serais ... avec mes robots ^^
En effet, cette année, c'est la thématique de l'Alchimie.
http://robotimpact.com/news/18/750-robotimpact-sera-present-a-lalchimie-2009

J'ai réussi à faire venir le célèbre robot Nao d'Aldebaran Robotics pour faire une démonstration de développement et pourquoi pas voir pour un portage des applis vers AmigaOS et compatibles ^^

Les robots de Caliban seront également de la partie !!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

OK.

A+


----------



## Tiki10 (22 Octobre 2009)

Pendant quelques temps, les macmini vont avoir la cote aupres des amigaistes survivant :rateau:
Moi meme je commence a mettre des sous de coté pour un late 2005.
Recemment, nous avons pu voir Morphos tourner sur un emac dont le hardware doit etre proche de celui du macmini et nous esperons une sortie sur ibook ou powerbook.

Morphos, c'est un peu cher, mais c'est bon, mangez en.

Notez que la version démo est disponible et vous octroi 30 mn d'essai à chaque boot de la machine avant de ralentir drastiquement. Il est possible d'installer Morphos en plus de OS X, des tutos circulent sur le net.

Pour plus d'infos, venez nous rejoindre sur www.amigaimpact.org

Tiki

ps : coucou Screetch


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour toutes vos précisions.

A+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

screetch a dit:


> A ne pas manquer, j'y serais ... avec mes robots ^^
> En effet, cette année, c'est la thématique de l'Alchimie.
> http://robotimpact.com/news/18/750-robotimpact-sera-present-a-lalchimie-2009
> 
> ...



Tu peux nous faire un petit résumé de cette manifestation, photos à l'appui ?

J'ai créé un post à ce sujet ... mais je n'ai pas eu d'échos. 

A+


----------



## melaure (13 Novembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Tu peux nous faire un petit résumé de cette manifestation, photos à l'appui ?
> 
> J'ai créé un post à ce sujet ... mais je n'ai pas eu d'échos.
> 
> A+



J'ai pas eu le temps de faire un article mais ça viendra. Fallait venir !


----------



## screetch (13 Novembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Tu peux nous faire un petit résumé de cette manifestation, photos à l'appui ?
> 
> J'ai créé un post à ce sujet ... mais je n'ai pas eu d'échos.
> 
> A+



Je tenterais en début de semaine prochaine de faire un topo dessus. Une vidéo de la présentation de Morphos sur MacMini a été faite, dés qu'elle est en ligne je la mettrais en lien.

PS : Tiki ^^ Le monde est petit...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

Merci bien 

A+


----------



## Tiki10 (30 Novembre 2009)

Toujours pour Morphos, 

On annonce aujourd'hui sur www.amigaimpact.org un port de l'OS sur la ligné des PowerMac G4.
C'est mon MDD qui va se régaler.
J'étais à l'Alchimie, et j'ai assisté a une démo de presentation de Morphos sur MacMini. Le modéle utilisé était cadencé à 1.42ghz avec une carte vidéo de 32Mo. Il fut particulièrement frappant de constater qu'une vidéo 720i était parfaitement fluide sous Mplayer/Morphos, alors que cette même vidéo, sur la même machine, saccadait affreusement sous Mplayer/OsX. Nous avons pu aussi voir que le navigateur internet OWB était bien rapide sur la machine, et que bientôt, nous aurons du flash integré au navigateur. Ah ben oui, Morphos est loin d'avoir autant d'applications qu'OsX ( bien loin même ), et un " simple" flash player nous ravira. J'espère bien qu'un jour, quelques codeurs du monde mac un peu curieux, porterons leurs applications sur Morphos, the lightning OS

Tiki

PS : l'article est un peu ancien, puisque de 2006.


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2009)

Mac OS X est un très bon système, mais il n'a jamais su utiliser la quintescence du matériel qu'il gérait. Je ne suis pas étonné que MorphOS s'en tire mieux, les développeur Amiga ont toujours été les champions du bas niveau.

Bravo à la communauté, et j'avais en effet lu la news


----------



## screetch (1 Décembre 2009)

J'ai lancé un magazine sur la robotique "Planète Robots". Celui-ci est sorti dans les kiosques le 24 novembre ^^

Et page 92, vous pourrez y voir des publicités ventant les mérites de l'Amiga avec notamment une pub pour l'excellent portail sur MorphOS Meta-Morphos.

Nous allons montrer de quel bois se chauffe l'Amiga d'aujourd'hui ^^


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci à tous pour toutes vos précisions.

Lors des journées à la Doua, j'ai cru comprendre que l'Amiga n'avait pas encore d'outils de bureautique, or si cela est vrai c'est problématique pour le quidam, car nous avons tous besoins de faire du traitement de textes voire d'utiliser un tableur ... même s'il est vrai que l'on retrouve ces logiciels ... en nuage.

A+


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2009)

C'est un petit difficile vu la diffusion de l'OS. C'est quand même très confidentiel. J'espère que ça décolera un peu mais c'est trop tard pour avoir un réel succès, à moins qu'une grosse boite y mette de sous. Mais pourquoi et qui le ferait ?

Après oui il y a les solutions Google ...

Bon sinon un petit tour chez les Gones pour en parler de visu ?


----------



## Tiki10 (4 Décembre 2009)

@Scuden : Pour un usage bureautique, à moins d'utiliser le Nuage, l'utilisateur passera malheureusement sont chemin. Parce que nous ne possedons pas de port de GTK, la recompilation de logiciels libres n'est pas envisageable. A moins de vouloir réecrire l'interface utilisateur. Et a ce propos, Yomgui, un codeur a qui nous devons déja les portages de Python, Helios ( une pile FireWire ) et Blender, vient de nous pondre PyMUI, ce qui devrait faciliter le portage, ou en tout cas la création d'UI en Python. Pour montrer la rapidité de son logiciel, il l'a utilisé pour crée ( encore ) Gribouilli, un logiciel de dessin. 
Morphos, c'est un hobby, c'est une aventure ( trés agréable ). Viendez nous rejoindre ! 


Tiki ( la propagande )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est un petit difficile vu la diffusion de l'OS. C'est quand même très confidentiel. J'espère que ça décolera un peu mais c'est trop tard pour avoir un réel succès, à moins qu'une grosse boite y mette de sous. Mais pourquoi et qui le ferait ?
> 
> Après oui il y a les solutions Google ...
> 
> Bon sinon un petit tour chez les Gones pour en parler de visu ?



Eh attention tu vas finir par me proposer un pacse (avec tes Gones du Mac) ... je veux bien mais gare à la marchandise ... tu ne me connais pas !!! 

A+


----------



## Steadyson (6 Décembre 2009)

Vais regarder ce MorphOS de plus près..


----------



## Tiki10 (7 Décembre 2009)

Soit le bienvenu Steadyson 
Tu trouveras une aide plus spécialisé, si tu en as besoin, sur Amigaimpact, ou via IRC sur le serveur de2.arcnet.vapor.com, canal #amigaimpact. Henes et Fab, tout deux developpeurs de Morphos, y sont pratiquement tout le temps présent, ainsi que de nombreux utilisateurs.


Tiki


----------



## Steadyson (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci


----------



## melaure (9 Décembre 2009)

Steadyson a dit:


> Merci



Ce qui n'empêche pas d'en parler aussi. Certains anciens MacUsers restent intéressés par tout ça (d'où ma visite à l'Alchémie 2009).


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ce qui n'empêche pas d'en parler aussi. Certains anciens MacUsers restent intéressés par tout ça (d'où ma visite à l'Alchémie 2009).



Tu aurais des photos de la manifestation à nous communiquer ?

A+


----------



## Tiki10 (11 Décembre 2009)

En parcourant ce fil, tu trouveras des liens vers des photos prisent par les participants.
Ils manquent les miennes ( celles de la salle vide aprés rangement, et celles du poker de la nuit de Dimanche a Lundi avec les 6-7 survivants ). Sur Youtube aussi, en tapant Alchimie2k9, tu trouveras des vidéos de la manifestations. Notamment celle de Nao, le robot a 12000, discutant avec ma fille.

Tiki


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Tiki10 a dit:


> En parcourant ce fil, tu trouveras des liens vers des photos prisent par les participants.
> Ils manquent les miennes ( celles de la salle vide aprés rangement, et celles du poker de la nuit de Dimanche a Lundi avec les 6-7 survivants ). Sur Youtube aussi, en tapant Alchimie2k9, tu trouveras des vidéos de la manifestations. Notamment celle de Nao, le robot a 12000, discutant avec ma fille.
> 
> Tiki


 
Ça avait l'air bon enfant et m'aurait donné envi d'y être.

Merci pour ton site agrémenté de photos.

A+


----------



## melaure (22 Décembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Ça avait l'air bon enfant et m'aurait donné envi d'y être.
> 
> Merci pour ton site agrémenté de photos.
> 
> A+



Tiens je t'ai répondu sur l'autre sujet du forum :  Amiga et Tain l'Hermitage - 6/8 novembre 2009


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Tiens je t'ai répondu sur l'autre sujet du forum :  Amiga et Tain l'Hermitage - 6/8 novembre 2009



Dont acte et t'en remercie vivement !

A+


----------



## Tiki10 (1 Janvier 2010)

Sur macmini, c'est déja trés bien. L'annonce du port sur PowerMac, presque inespéré.  Mais si l'on parle de PowerBook, là, c'est du domaine du rêve. Et pourtant...


Tiki


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Sur macmini, c'est déja trés bien. L'annonce du port sur PowerMac, presque inespéré.  Mais si l'on parle de PowerBook, là, c'est du domaine du rêve. Et pourtant...
> 
> 
> Tiki



Excellent !


----------



## Tiki10 (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut,

Aprés le support officielle du macmini dans Morphos 2.4, de l'emac dans le 2.5.
Alors que nous attendons fébrilement la sortie sur powermac et powerbook, voici qu' est annoncé le portage sur G5.

Tiki


----------



## melaure (31 Juillet 2010)

Ca va permettre de recycler le matériel !

Faut dire que cet OS est très léger en ressource, alors ça pulse avec un simple PPC


----------



## Tiki10 (11 Octobre 2010)

Ca y est ! Depuis le 10/10/10 à 10h10 Morphos 2.6 est disponible. Et avec cette release, c'est une  grande partie  des PowerMac G4 qui sont enfin supportés par le système au papillon.


Tiki


----------



## melaure (11 Octobre 2010)

Tiki10 a dit:


> Ca y est ! Depuis le 10/10/10 à 10h10 Morphos 2.6 est disponible. Et avec cette release, c'est une  grande partie  des PowerMac G4 qui sont enfin supportés par le système au papillon.
> 
> 
> Tiki



Enorme !!!

Dommage par contre pour le bi-cpu, faudra vite corriger ça !


----------



## Tiki10 (28 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Ca faisait un bail que je n'étais pas venu sur ce site, et sur ce fils.
Peut-être que certains d'entre vous seront intéressé d'apprendre que dans moins d'un mois et demi se tiendra  la nouvelle édition de l'Alchimie 
Curieux, Passionnés, Geeks, n'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre, et à apporter vos machines PPC ou non.
L'Alchimie, c'est une ambiance extraordinaire, des gens extraordinaires. Une vraie, mais trop petite communauté. 

Venez 

Tiki


----------

